# Rio de janeiro- the wonderful city



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Vista do Rio de Janeiro by o.dirce, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by AF Rodrigues, on Flicer


Rio de Janeiro - Brazil Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by M∂Я¢єℓo █SPFC█ マルセロ مارسي, on Flickr


Cidade Maravilhosa by m.cavalcanti, on Flickr


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

GREAT !!1!!!11!!!


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Natureza 3 by o.dirce, on Flickr



Fountain of the Muses (Chafariz das Musas) by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Lage Mansion by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Jardim Botânico - Rio de Janeiro by o.dirce, on Flickr


Jardim Botânico - RJ - Brasil by o.dirce, on Flickr


Jardim Botânico - RJ by Priscilla TN, on Flickr


Esculturas na entrada do Jardim Botânco *RJ by o.dirce, on Flickr


DSCN0066.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Lage Mansion by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Museu do Açude. by o.dirce, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Arcos da Lapa & Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Museu Nacional de Belas Artes - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by o.dirce, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (2004) by Fedpics, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Pedra da Gávea. by Claudia_Orlanda, on Flickr


A PEDRA DA GÁVEA 02 (30.000 VISITAS) / THE ‘TOPSAIL ROCK’ 02 (30.000 VIEWS) by âš¡âš¡âš¡ SÃ©rgio âš¡âš¡âš¡ D'Ã¥ntas.'., on Flickr


Sunrise, Pedra da Gávea by Jonas_Vaz, on FlickR


FLORESTA DA TIJUCA 21.10.2006 - 8400 by msokal, on Flickr


FLORESTA DA TIJUCA 21.10.2006 - 8395 by msokal, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja Nossa Senhora do Monte Carmo - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Feira do Rio Antigo - Rua do Lavradio - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Leblon by zo_ya, on Flickr


Graffiti by zo_ya, on Flickr



Pop by zo_ya, on Flickr


NK by Janos Graber, on Flickr


Mais que nada by zo_ya, on Flickr


Mangueira do Amanhã I by Edmar Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Outeiro da Glória by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Lagoa by zo_ya, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Flamengo Hexacampeão - O time entra em campo I by m.cavalcanti, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Campo de Santana - RJ by Jéssica Girard, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Recortes by eliasfrancioni, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Forte São Luiz - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Abduzidos - Museu de Arte Contemporanea - Niteroi - Rio by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Praia da Boa Viagem e o MAC - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Praia das Flechas - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Ruinas do Forte São Luiz - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr



Praia das Flechas - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Confraria by Pedro Galdino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by daz tazer, on FlickR


Rio de Janeiro, Rochina by tonystaples, on Flickr


----------



## rodrigorc (Feb 28, 2009)

Can i post my video contribution?

Merchan.


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Palácio Tiradentes by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praça XV by Ariane Cardia, on Flickr


Praça XV by Ariane Cardia, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

DSCN0259.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Bondinho do Bairro de Santa Tereza - Rio de Janeiro/RJ by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


DSCN0228.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Laurinda Santos Lobo House by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


DSCN0187.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


DSCN0217.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


DSCN0200.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Santa Tereza by Blog Sem Destino, on Flickr


Santa Tereza, RJ by Claudio Zeiger, on Flickr


Arco dos Telles by Tanenhaus, on Flickr



Largo do Curvelo - Santa Teresa - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

DSCN0090.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Grafiti nos muros do Bairro de Santa Tereza - Rio de Janeiro/RJ by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


Grafiti nos muros do Bairro de Santa Tereza - Rio de Janeiro/RJ by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


Grafitti by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


Grafiti by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


Grafiti by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr



Grafiti nos muros do Bairro de Santa Tereza - Rio de Janeiro/RJ by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr




Grafiti by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


DSCN0090.JPG by Tanenhaus, on Flickr


Grafiti em volta ao Teatro Municipal - na Virada Cultural 2009 by ``` Luciano Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by sadmilson, on Flickr


Copa Brasil de Motocross 2012 by raphaluna, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

fotos by Douglas Shineidr, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Nacional da Tijuca by Mario Martins, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Barra de Guaratiba by suleroy, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Barra da Tijuca by Ju Vilela, on Flickr


Good life in Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro by lgp2, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Restinga da Marambaia by simonecarrocino, on Flickr



Praia : lado norte - Restinga da Marambaia by Tony Borrach, on Flickr


Restinga de Marambaia by Aragarças, a única, on Flickr


Restinga da Marambaia by bgKcram, on Flickr



Restinga da Marambaia e Gaivotas - Sterna hirundo by Tony Carlos Br, on Flickr




Restinga da Marambaia by simonecarrocino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Festa de Reveillon em Copacabana by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr





Festa de Réveillon - Alcione by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr


Inauguração da Arvore de Natal da Lagoa - 2010 by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Festa de Réveillon by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr



Réveillon em Copacabana by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr



Réveillon em Copa 2012 - David Guetta by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia do Pepino - São Conrado - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr



Barra ao anoitecer by wstaeblein, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja Nossa Senhora da Penha - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

O Museu e Eu - Museu Nacional de Belas Artes - Rio by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

O Mosteiro e Eu - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Brasil - Dia da Independencia - Brazil - Independence Day by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio - The Movie - Rio - O Filme - Tunel Novo - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia do Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque da Cidade - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Visão distante by sensata57, on Flickr



Planetário da Gávea by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr


Planetário da Gávea by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr


Planetário da Gávea by AF Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Gavea golf course, 2004 by manny santos, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Meeting of Favela 6 (2011) by Arissas MultimÃ*dia_Clarissa Pivetta, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Terraço - 1/7 by Vitor Castro, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Largo do Boticário - Rio de Janeiro by moaksey, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Os sobrados restaurados e por restaurar na Feira Rio Antigo! by sensata57, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Santo Scenarium Bar e Restaurante Feira do Lavradio noite night Feira do Rio Antigo Rua do Lavradio Lapa Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Os sobrados restaurados e por restaurar na Feira Rio Antigo! by sensata57, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

[Panoramica] Rio Antigo by Nano Caheté, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO NO CARNAVAL DE 2012 - PRAIA DA URCA (2) by Wagner Morais, on Flickr


Na Urca by Priscila Iglesias, on Flickr



Praia da Urca by Louise Pedroso, on Flickr


Alpinista no Morro da Urca_Rio de Janeiro-RJ by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Morro da Urca - 25 by lentedorafa, on Flickr


claudio coutinho1 by tiolz, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Sky rip the buildings Breakthrough Avenida Copacabana Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


Oi, Tio Drumond - Praia de Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


Avenida Atlântica Feirinha de artesanato Copacabana Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


copacabana, rio by rodrigo.doc, on Flickr


Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by hanneorla, on Flickr


Cruzamento ruas em Copacabana Rio de Janeiro Brasil noite night by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr





Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by ***MADAME MIX***, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

COPACABANA by santospat, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Street Art View Cristo Redentor redemptor redeemer Christ Rio 2016 Rio2016 Copacabana Rio de Janeiro Tito Grafite graffiti estátua by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

+


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Aerial View of Largo da Carioca, Rio by michaeledginton, on Flickr



View over Largo da Carioca by michaeledginton, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Centro Cultural Carioca by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja Presbiteriana do Rio de Janeiro by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


Paço Imperial by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr




Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr



Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr



Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr



Rua do Comércio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr



Paço Imperial by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


Centro do Rio by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr



Centro Cultural Correios by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr















Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Candelária by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Rio de Janeiro


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Leblon - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr



leblon by cleberneto, on Flickr


Leblon by Ma®celo, on Flickr


Leblon by Raul Lisboa, on Flickr



Paisagem by Raul Lisboa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Projeto do Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR by portomaravilha, on Flickr


AquaRio1 by portomaravilha, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Região Oceânica - Vista da Pedra do Costão by G.B.C., on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Downtown Rio de Janeiro at night by lgp2, on Flickr



Botafogo by Leonardo Paris, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Divers at Leme by chelseafb, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Soccer grounds by MacEnsteph, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Alto Leblon by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

terras distantes... by rafael alves de souza, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Lage by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Laurindo Pitta / Laurindo Pitta Boat by Leonardo Paris, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Galeria Menescal Copacabana Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rua da Carioca 02 by Luiz Fernando / Sonia Maria, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Estação Hidroviária de Charitas Niterói Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Catedral Presbiteriana do Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos from Rio


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Pedro Varela_A Gentil Carioca marco 2009 by Pedro Varela, on Flickr




Pedro Varela_A Gentil Carioca marco 2009_net4 by Pedro Varela, on Flickr 


Sem título, fragmento da instalação na A Gentil Carioca by Pedro Varela, on Flickr



Vista da instalação na A Gentil Carioca by Pedro Varela, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Tito na rua Grafite arte Grafite Graffiti A Rua Pompeu Loureiro perto Túnel Major Rubens Vaz Rio de Janeiro em Copacabana by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Charitas Estação Hidroviária Ferry Station Niterói Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Bar da Graça Bares Jardim Botânico Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Charitas Estação Hidroviária Ferry Station Niterói Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Vasco O SENTIMENTO formado com sinalizadores by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr



Flamengo Hexa Campeão 2009 by lumafebrazil, on Flickr


Vasco da Gama futebol football soccer Torcida do Vasco da Gama Vascaíno Pequenos Vascaínos Força Jovem FJV TOV Organizada estádio Maracanã Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Maratona dos Artistas de rua 2008 by flickr.hostnet, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Maratona dos Artistas de rua 2008 by flickr.hostnet, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Maratona dos Artistas de rua 2008 by flickr.hostnet, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Maratona dos Artistas de rua 2008 by flickr.hostnet, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Centro da cidade visto do Edifício Avenida Central Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Shopping Leblon Av. Afrânio de Melo Franco Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Christ the Redeemer is a statue of Jesus Christ in Rio de Janeiro Brazil by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rua Francisco Otaviano. Começa na Avenida Atlântica e termina na Avenida Vieira Souto Indo pro Arpex bem cedo! by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Grafite arte Grafite Graffiti Copacabana Rio de Janeiro by SeLuSaVa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Cinelândia - Rio de Janeiro by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Grafite  by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rua com Palmeiras by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Relógio da Central do Brasil - Rio de Janeiro by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


Central do Brasil - Rio de Janeiro by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Viagem-a-Paquetá_0010 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Viagem-a-Paquetá_0049 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Pão de Açúcar. by raquelmoren, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Río blue by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

"No mar estava escrita uma cidade!" by raquelmoren, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro - RJ by Daniel Machado Mello, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Cristo\pôr do sol by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Deliciosa e bela... by raquelmoren, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Untitled by dubiella, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

farme by bernardo_costa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Lapa, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rocinha by Igor Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Great pics from Brazil


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

IMG_3088 by oavestruz, on Flickr


DSC_0385[/[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamotta13/5430708284/]

DSC_0143 by jamotta13, on Flickr
url] by jamotta13, on Flickr


Oferendas a Iemanjá by nictuku, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja Nossa Senhora do Brasil, Urca, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia de Copacabana by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja Candelaria by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Igreja Candelaria by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful House in Urca by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Recreio, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

View from Morro do Leme  by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Brasilia Highway in Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Marina da Gloria by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro, Airbus A319 from TAM landing at Santos Dumont by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

DSC_9257neu by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia Itaipu, Niteroi, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

DSC_9308neu by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Theatro Municipal, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Favela Morro Santa Marta by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia do Itaipú, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Corcovado, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


Cristo Redentor - Corcovado by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia Joatinga, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Gloria, Rio de Janeiro by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro; Favela Morro da Providencia by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Largo do Boticario by Quasebart, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro by Alicia Nijdam, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Largo de São Francisco by Leandro Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Sítio Burle Marx by ~ Jonathan ~, on Flickr



Rio 2009 - Sitio Burle Marx by TheCalabria's, on Flickr


Rio 2009 - Sitio Burle Marx by TheCalabria's, on Flickr


Rio 2009 - Sitio Burle Marx by TheCalabria's, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro - Centro da Cidade / Downtown by Leonardo Paris, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Tres picos by Frank Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Lagoa 2 by WILSON FRANÇA, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

CGCFN - Ilha das Cobras by Leandro Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Movimento na Av. Viera Souto by Thiago Velloso, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent work on this thread!! :banana:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

aljuarez said:


> Excellent work on this thread!! :banana:


thenk you im try :cheers:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rampa de Vôo Livre da Gávea - Rio de Janeiro by Thiago Velloso, on Flickr+++



São Conrado by Thiago Velloso, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Vista do Cantagalo - Ipanema by Thiago Velloso, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Uram (May 14, 2012)

*Mesmo lugar em 3D (óculos azul/vermelho)*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

pica-pau-zinho said:


> Rampa de Vôo Livre da Gávea - Rio de Janeiro by Thiago Velloso, on Flickr+++
> 
> 
> 
> São Conrado by Thiago Velloso, on Flickr



fantastic view....kay:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Linguine said:


> fantastic view....kay:


valeu ! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome new photos from Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

:applause: :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

As cores da estação by Gijlmar, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Gandhi by Gijlmar, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia de Ipanema - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia do Arpoador - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Apreciando by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Paraquedista na Praia de Botafogo - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Raça, amor e paixão (Clube de Regatas do Flamengo, O mais querido do Brasil) by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Foto clicada no Aterro do Flamengo - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Uram (May 14, 2012)

pica-pau-zinho said:


> Raça, amor e paixão (Clube de Regatas do Flamengo, O mais querido do Brasil) by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


Não combina deu Thread Wonderful City com essa foto horrível, faz um photoshop e clona o céu em cima dessa bandeira, urgente antes que seja tarde e todos seus seguidores fujam ou achem que o nosso Rio não é tão Wonderful assim hno:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Eu posso entender você ....:lol:
Eu não suporto o Flamengo também
Mas esta é uma parte importante da cidade e ser cariocas
:guns1: :lol:


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

A black submarine by Gijlmar, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Cristo Redentor, e embaixo é o bairro de Botafogo - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia do Pepino_Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Figuraça by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


Dá-lhe Brasil!!! by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

FIOCRUZ by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Quinta da Boa Vista_Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Olha o Romário aí gente! by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Fim de tarde no Pão de Açúcar by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Uram (May 14, 2012)

As cores são muito boas, qual máquina você usa para tirá-las?

Dê dados técnicos das fotos, ok?


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

eu não estou disparando as fotos que eu levá-los a partir Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Figuraça by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Carioca by Thiéle Elissa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Me encontre agora lá na esquina do hotel by Thiéle Elissa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Paraíso pro meu coração by Thiéle Elissa, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia de Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia de Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Praia de Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by FM Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

copacabana beach 1 by xesckovich, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Enseada de Botafago by Michael Amparo, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Brazil**Rio**08 by Flavia Man, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro - RJ/BRA by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

RIO DE JANEIRO - RJ by sergioavelino, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Dia Internacional dos Direitos Humanos (Central do Brasil) by SEASDH - Secretaria de Assistência Social e Direi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Secretário Rodrigo Neves visita Afro Raggae by SEASDH - Secretaria de AssistÃªncia Social e Direi, on Flickr


----------



## pica-pau-zinho (Dec 8, 2011)

Secretário Rodrigo Neves visita Afro Raggae by SEASDH - Secretaria de AssistÃªncia Social e Direi, on Flickr


----------



## Rendi Wijaya (Oct 29, 2011)

what a great skyscraper and landscape in rio.. can't wait to be there in world cup 2014


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great range of images from one of the world's most spectacularly sited cities.

Gorgeous.


----------

